# META AM 2014 / 2015 - 650B - Shimano Umwerfer Frage



## DocThrasher (15. März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

möchte vorne am Meta 2x10 fahren, demnach benötige ich einen Umwerfer.

direct mount - top pull sagt das Tech-Sheet.

Passt dieser?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Shimano/XTR-Umwerfer-Direct-Mount-FD-M986-D6-A-2-10-fach-p27218/

Was ist mit Down-Swing gemeint?

Danke!


----------



## holgersen (17. März 2015)

Es wäre sinnvoll dazuzuschreiben, welches Meta Du meinst: Hardtail oder Fully? Am 2014er Fully gehen m. E. gar keine Umwerfer mehr…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (17. März 2015)

Genau du brauchst einen Umwerfer mit direct mount, sofern dein Meta Rahmen die Befestigungsmöglichkeit bietet. Siehst du ja direkt am Rahmen.


----------



## DocThrasher (17. März 2015)

Hi,

hat ne Direct-Mount Aufnahme, Fully!

@ 4 Stroke: Könntest Du in meinem anderen Thread mal Deine Räder-Konfig posten? Bin höchst unsicher, welche Felgen / Reifen ich bestellen soll.


----------

